# what yall think 2 and 2.5 gallon tank set up



## socold57 (Aug 24, 2012)

fluval spec

no fish in there yet just two moss balls

i really like this tank alot, there is a mod you can do put a small sponge filter section like a split ball size right before the output nozzle and it will slow down the flow for a betta and point the nozzle downwards and towards the glass

you can also hide a small heater in the rear also of this tank,  










2.5 g petco tank
heres my other tank but ima redo it next water change also
. i wanna do a asian theme can someone suggest some small decor for that theme

thanks alot


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what is the light system you have on the 2.5 gallon?


----------



## socold57 (Aug 24, 2012)

this one


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice looking tanks! 

I did a Japanese garden theme in my 5.5 gallon. I got all of my decor at Petsmart, but I'm sure you can find similar decor at Petco or elsewhere. Here is a picture... hope this helps you a bit with Asian decor!









I have a small stone lantern (it's sorta hidden behind the plant in the picture), a wooden footbridge, and a large pagoda. I have also seen a neat red bridge I was considering getting, and you could always go with cool things like Temple Gates and Fu Dogs and things like that. Go wild! Designing tank themes is one of my favorite things to do!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

The top one with the bamboo is really nice! Simplistic but striking.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

Make sure to let the bamboo get some air if not it will rot since its semi aquatic.. But I love your first set up there is a little zen garden decor but it's kinda long there is also a medium lantern in petsmart but I live your decor


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

ok cool, thank you! I really like the first one, but then again I like simplistic tanks. ;-) It will be cool to see how your 2.5 turns out!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I put some of these in my tank
http://stores.ebay.com/kioshi99?_trksid=p2047675.l2563










I have moss attached to the bigger one.


----------



## socold57 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------

